# Dumb Ruger P345 mag safety/disconnect removal question



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok I have what is probably a dumb question. I picked up a used p345 today. My understanding is the P345 has a mag safety/disconnect. Does that mean the trigger will not pull back and drop the hammer when the magazine is not in?

I ask because the gun seems to fire (dry firing with snap cap) even when the mag is not in. The hammer comes back and falls when no mag is in.

I personally would rather not have a mag safety and if this one has been removed properly then great. I am worried that if it has been altered by someone other than me that it might not have been done properly.

So is this normal for a stock P345? If not how do you remove it? I have never removed one on any of my guns? Any chance the gun could have been messed up? Anything I need to look for to make sure it was done right?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

If the gun fires with no mag in the mag well, it does not have a magazine disconnect. You can download a copy of the manual for the P345 and P345D at Ruger's website.
Ruger Instruction Manuals & Product History


----------

